# Review: El Salvador Pacamara - CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

"A liquid Jaffa Cake"

With a rich chocolatey body and a hint of orange acidity/sweetness this coffee is like drinking a coffee-infused Jaffa Cake

CoffeeBeanShop's description can be found here

It took me 2 attempts to dial in the beans and set my grinder up - they are larger than average beans which caused an interesting effect to the grind time, lengthening it from the usual weight to time ratios I am used to.

I'm not normally fond of El Salvadorian coffee's but found this quite pleasant and look forward to the next shot.

I hadn't expected such a strong orange taste and didn't read the description on the site before tasting but having done so now I do agree with their review.


----------

